# Snails



## dpelle (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a few snails introduced to my tank and now they're breeding like crazy, just wondering how nutritious they are for my 3.5 inch black Rhom?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Usually piranha wont eat snails, As long as you dont overfeed your rhom and there isnt an excess of algae the snail infestation wont last long.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

I've actually seen my 6" pygo's eating bottom snails, they don't do it often and not all of them do it, but sometimes... They definately dont provide nearly enough nutrition than they need. I would reccomend blanching zucchini and removing the snails on there after an hour, or assassin snails if the problem is big.


----------



## UltimatePiranha (Aug 11, 2011)

In my experience with other tropical fish the snails kept roaming, the only way I got rid of them was by removing them and putting a few assassin snails in there, and the fish were not over fed, Assassin snails also do not reproduce that much so you won't be infected by those either.


----------

